# Willow Island bank fishing question



## pikeguy (Jan 28, 2009)

I fished Willow Island dam several times in the last few years, however, I have since heard the cove has been filled in and there is now some sort of construction going on there. Can anyone verify? Thanks!


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

They are building a Hydro Electric Dam there. They have built a very nice Fishing Pier their that is downstream of the "cove". You can park and walk down a nice grade/walkway right onto the metal pier that extends out into the river about 60-75 ft. Seems like it is getting a lot of use and appears to be a nice setup. You can also fish along the bank there. I do not believe that you can get to the cover because of the Construction but I may be wrong. Should be a nice setup for older fisherman than climbing over the rocks. The Pier deck looks to be about 12-15 ft above the normal pool. Give it a shot.


----------



## pikeguy (Jan 28, 2009)

PJF, thanks for the info for sure! As for climbing the rocks, that was half of the fun! Thanks again, will have to check it out next time I am in the area.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

CONSTRUCTION. Can't quite see any fishing access yet? (Google Earth imagry date 10-27-11)

Maybe NOW would be the time for ALL of you locals to STAY on the phones to the WV & Ohio DNR, Fish Commission, GAME Commis, who-ever/ whatever?

The sportsmans needs/ opinion was taken in account at dams like PIKE, Greenup,, and at the MODEL New Brighton, Beaver River access, etc.(outstanding Job there, guys! )

NC Dam is a hurtfull disappointment! 
NO SPORTSMAN NEEDS (MILLIONS$$$$) APPLIED THERE! 

Please keep us posted on the progress,,,, Like the 'FISHING OPPORTUNITIES!'


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Doboy said:


> CONSTRUCTION. Can't quite see any fishing access yet? (Google Earth imagry date 10-27-11)
> 
> Maybe NOW would be the time for ALL of you locals to STAY on the phones to the WV & Ohio DNR, Fish Commission, GAME Commis, who-ever/ whatever?
> 
> ...


Maybe Im missing something, but didnt you see the post from PJF right above that said theyve already built a fishing pier?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Seems like he mentioned a pier below the cove? I'm guessing since construction is going on, a permanent fishing access isn't in place yet. Still doesn't hurt to stay in contact with the people though.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Daveo76 said:


> Seems like he mentioned a pier below the cove? I'm guessing since construction is going on, a permanent fishing access isn't in place yet. *Still doesn't hurt to stay in contact with the people though.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Yep, I don't know who to talk to,,,maybe you guys know who to b%$#@ to?
> I'm just hoping that the fisherman are kept in mind, and I'm trying to keep the Ideas alive,,, not only there, but everywhere along the rivers.
> ...


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

The metal fishing pier is built. It is pretty nice and is getting a lot of use.


----------

